# Lamkin Crossline Ace 3Gen Grips



## BTatHome (May 31, 2013)

These are the new grips from Lamkin, I have them in a Grey/Red cap combo, and on first sight I have to say I was wondering whether the grey was a little bland, but I've warmed to the colour combo now, although the red cap does seem to get dirty quite fast.

Once installed the first comments from friends is usually "wow they are sticky", and they are. Not in a toffee apple way just tacky, even without a glove I was impressed. Have been playing with them for a few weeks now and haven't noticed any loss of stickiness yet. Even during the frequent showers we had at a society trip I never even bothered with the magical Macwets, as the crosslines just worked fine in the damp conditions.

In terms of feel the grips feel soft and are very comfortable on a non gloved hand. I don't have any wraps of tape and yet the grips have a nice level of comfort, with slight give in the rubber which is reassuring.

Haven't noticed any wear on the grips yet, but hardly surprising at the moment as they still pretty new. Got some of the Lamkin Gripes too, which do a good job of cleaning the dirt and grime from the grips. Have been using 2 of the wipes to clean the full set and the muck that comes off is shocking.

Overall I've been very impressed, and a friend has even asked for me to regrip his irons in the exact same ones.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 31, 2013)

Been very impressed with Lamkin in general of late. Using good ol' fashioned crosslines now on all my irons and impressed.
Saw the 3gen ones and wondered if they would be any good and now I know

Thanks


----------

